# New 921037 28+ owner



## Rodman (Dec 2, 2014)

Hi gang! Just purchased a shinny new 28+ from a local dealer as
everyone suggested here. See, some of us old guys still listen and 
learn from the experienced people. Still have a 1990 wheelhorse 
/toro hydro 312 garden tractor purchased new that I use to mow 
and plow with. Plan on taking it apart and replacing all worn parts. 
It still runs but is in need of some overdue love and attention.
Thanks for all the great info!


----------



## vmaxed (Feb 23, 2014)

Congrat's and Welcome


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Welcome to the forum. THANK YOU for following our lead by going to a dealer.

Now pull up a chair, sit a spell and feel free to join in on the conversations. 

Take your time learning the auto turn. I got frustrated at first with mine. I then took a big step back (so to speak) and gave it some time in the saddle, and learned to pull back and not push forward when making u turns. 

You will enjoy your 28+

Oh, and keep an eye on your first 5 hours of use, then drop that brake in oil. "IF" your drain plug is just above the right wheel like mine is, save yourself the frustration and just pop of the clip and take the wheel off (keep an eye out for the key that will most likely fall out).


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

ALOHA to the forms..


----------



## h2o999 (Nov 17, 2014)

liftoff1967 said:


> Welcome to the forum. THANK YOU for following our lead by going to a dealer.
> 
> Now pull up a chair, sit a spell and feel free to join in on the conversations.
> 
> ...


Although I am not the initiator of this post, this information will be great for me as well, I too just purchased a new 28+, I found that it was a great value for the money with the larger engine and tires, plus it's a great looking machine! Thanks for the heads up on the break-in oil and your tips on using the auto-turn.

Regards,

Justin


----------



## Rodman (Dec 2, 2014)

Thank you for the welcome.
Thanks for the info liftoff. Just purchased
a set of the Armor skids that I believe will help
with the auto turn. They look like a good quality 
made skid. Now just need a good New England 
snow storm! Wait, did I say that out loud..lol


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Rodman 

Nice purchase !!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello rodman, welcome to *SBF* and congrats


----------



## CGR63 (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi
I just pick up a new arien 921037 28+
after the winter we had this year I am given my trusted arien st7 a new home will have to wait to see how's she runs.


----------

